
Single finger text input without a keyboard (using language models for efficiency) - einarvollset
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/04/single-finger_text_input_1.html
======
yish
I definitely agree a language model is key to better input schemes beyond the
current state of the art on mobiles .For instance RIM/TrueType, iPhone, T9
seem to only utilize a dictionary based solution as opposed to using a full
fledged language model limiting their effectiveness.

That said, while I like the language model I just don't se this interface
being extremely usable. I believe there is a new interface waiting to be
invented that, with this language model technique, start to approach keyboard
typing speeds. Swype seemed on the right track, especially by reducing the
learning curve and leveraging a QWERTY model, but I hope that even better
options develop. For now a slide-out keyboard on my iPhone would be good
enough for me. The PalmPre may even convert me if it works as good as it
looks.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
what's the point of approaching keyboard typing speeds? i keyboard replacement
needs to surpass keyboard typing speeds.

~~~
yish
I think the purpose of Dasher and the other input techniques mentioned is to
be able to quickly enter text in constrained situations, whether its due to
size restrictions of the device or due to limitations on the input vehicle
(e.g. single finger, one handed, thumbs only, etc). I think in any of these
situations, I would be more then happy to be able to enter input as fast as I
could type on a standard keyboard.

Now if someone could invent a faster then keyboard text entry system that had
a decent learning curve, I would be all in. I tried Dvorak and never was able
to type faster then on Qwerty, plus it took way too long to adapt too

------
jodrellblank
_It's just like driving a car_

It's _nothing_ like driving a car!

That aside, I've heard of dasher before and tried it out on a few occasions. I
like the idea, but wasn't impressed enough to use it for more than a few
trials. It might have been different if it was a fully integrated keyboard on
the PDA rather than a separate app.

One thing about using it is that it's not fast. There is (was) no way to
autocomplete a word as the iphone does - you're stuck either trundling or
doing a speed-up-slow-down-whoa-whatnow dance which isn't helped by the lack
of clarity of what's coming next. There are lots of letters flying about.
You're faced with doors a-z and every time you go through there's another set
of doors a-z, each one in a different position, size and colour to last time.

~~~
stcredzero
There actually is something like auto-complete. If something is a common word
or syllable, it is possible to zoom through a series in rapid succession. The
whole thing is like a huge auto-complete.

This would be awesome with a really well engineered device like the IBM
pointerstick. With a mouse it's so-so.

------
3pt14159
Just downloaded it at:
<http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/Download.html>

Got to say, this thing has potential. I was typing about 12 words a minute
after tying it for a short while. Kinda torn about the predictive nature of
it, though. On the one hand, it lets you type faster in the beginning, but on
the other hand it makes it harder for you to really speed up, as it is akin to
having the 'g' button go huge on your keyboard right after typing the letters
'havin' but still. I was typing at 5 wpm when I first got onto a computer (I
was 4) and now I type at around 40 to 60, after thousands of hours of
experience.

If you are going to give it a try, definitely ramp up the speed or you are
going to judge it on false pretenses.

------
zacharypinter
Products like this make me wish the iPhone had an API for writing custom
keyboards.

------
Vivtek
As a free-association tool, this thing blows my mind when set on its highest
speed. It's kind of like flying through a field of all possible texts.

------
pz
if you want to read a good mathematical exposition, check out chapter 6 in
Mackay's (the guy giving the presentation) book "Information Theory,
Inference, and Learning Algorithms". It covers stream codes and, specifically,
arithmetic coding.

I've recommended this book in other threads... its an amazing read.

------
stavrianos
What this is really for, I think, is retinal-tracking input for the disabled.
If it's not there already.

